# Calabash Fishing Fleet?



## ajcannon (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm scheduled to go on a half day trip with Calabash Fishing Fleet on the Navigator on Tuesday morning. I chose this one mainly because of the price - we've got four adults and three kids. We only wanted a half day trip because we are not sure how the kids (or if we're being honest, the adults too) will do in regards to sea-sickness. 

Has anyone used Calabash Fishing Fleet before? Good/bad reviews? Tell me what we're in for. Thanks!


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

ajcannon said:


> I'm scheduled to go on a half day trip with Calabash Fishing Fleet on the Navigator on Tuesday morning. I chose this one mainly because of the price - we've got four adults and three kids. We only wanted a half day trip because we are not sure how the kids (or if we're being honest, the adults too) will do in regards to sea-sickness.
> 
> Has anyone used Calabash Fishing Fleet before? Good/bad reviews? Tell me what we're in for. Thanks!


I've been to Little River, North Myrtle Beach and Murrell's inlet for headboat trips......they're all largely the same. High winds are the usual culprit in heavy seas.... consider rescheduling if the weather report is for high winds. Here are some suggestions to make your trip more pleasant for the kids; First, eat a good breakfast and make sure the kids have plenty to eat and drink during the trip. An empty stomach is more prone to getting upset. Second, stay out of the cabin unless you have to go to the bathroom; enclosed spaces play havoc with those who are prone to sea sickness. Find a place in the middle of the boat where it will rock less. Depending on the kid's size, a non-drowsy dramamine (or half of one if they weigh less than about 90 Lbs or so) after breakfast but before leaving the dock is good insurance. If one of the kids does get seasick, have them focus on the sky if it's clear, and if it's not, then the distant horizon......it helps their bodies to regain the sense of balance and orientation......but above all once they fall ill keep them out of the cabin!


----------



## ajcannon (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks for the tips - they are greatly appreciated!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I went out with them once, they are all about the same. All day trips are much better for catching keeper quality fish, but you probably made the best decision for your party if you don't know how they will do.


----------



## ajcannon (Aug 5, 2014)

Yeah that's what I'm thinking too. If this trip works out (honestly I'm probably more worried about me than anyone else in the party since the last time I went deep sea fishing I threw up the entire trip) then I might take a full day Gulf Stream trip in October.

I'll post back here after the trip to let others know how it turned out.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Went out with a large group on the Hurricane fleet out of Calabash a few weeks ago for a half-day. Seas were pretty calm, but we hit a few swells leaving the inlet that got everyone's attention. Fishing was steady, but not great. Lots of under size black bass. A couple of of places we stopped seemed dead. They were hitting the cut bait much better than the other baits. Just remember you are using circle hooks, and don't try to "set the hook". The guy next to me was jerking the rod at every nibble and missed everything.

Middle of the boat is best ride, but possibly the worst fishing and more risk of tangles. Front has a lot more movement and the back has the diesel fumes and fishy smell from the bait cooler. I'm blessed with never having any sort of motion sickness, ever, but several in our party took Dramamine, and a few swore by putting a dab of ginger oil behind their ears. The natural reaction to feeling sick is to clam up and try to be still or lay down or go inside - those are all wrong! Standing up and being active and getting your bearings back is the only way to fight it once it starts.


----------



## ajcannon (Aug 5, 2014)

*Calabash Fishing Fleet Review*

We're back from the half day (morning) trip that we took on the Navigator through Calabash Fishing Fleet this morning. 

A quick summary is that the trip was good and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend it to anyone wanting to give deep sea fishing a try. 

The longer review is that two out of seven of us got sick and threw up. One other (the youngest at 5yo) did not even get a line in the water. But he actually didn't get sick at all - he just did not enjoy it. 

No one on the boat caught much of anything. There were lots of Black Sea bass caught but all but 2-3 on the entire boat were too small to keep. A few pinfish, and some yellow bass were caught as well. 

The seas were very rough today - and they warned us of this before the boat left the dock and said that if we got off now they would give us a full refund. No one got off the boat. 

The boat itself was comfortable and was not over crowded by any means, but it was pretty full. The captain and deck hands were outstanding and were there to help us de-hook fish, untangle lines, or anything else that was needed. 

The fishing itself was...just ok. Most people caught SOMETHING but most of what we caught were trash fish. It was still fun though, but don't go on the boat thinking you'll be bringing home dinner (as we foolishly hoped.)

All in all, for the price, and despite the rough seas, I think this was a great value and I would recommend it to other inexperienced fishers. If you have a lot of experience already you might be let down though.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

The way I look at it, even if you don't catch fish, it's a nice boat ride for the price!  Glad you (mostly) enjoyed it. Many people go out just for the boat ride and to maybe catch a fish or two. I don't think most of them expect to bring anything home or would know what to do with it. TBH, I went on a full day gulf stream trip many many years ago, and I think we actually caught less fish than we did on the half day trip.


----------

